# New Puppy: Aikon vom Flussblick



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

New puppy, would love a critique.

7 Weeks


9 Weeks


10 Weeks




3 Months


Moving









Front shots




Stacked himself


Thanks for looking!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry can't critique-but he is a gorgeous bi-color


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's Adorable with a capital A  Is he a brother of Aslan, the puppy Lies was training for a bit? Are you keeping him?  

Sorry, I get excited when I see another bicolour, we need more representation on the board


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, he's Aslan's littermate. I think Aslan has a broader head and muzzle (might be a smidge bigger and more bone overall) but Aikon has a bit better rear angulation. I think this based on seeing the dogs in person and seeing them move, not comparing the photos. I saw him on Saturday and got to watch him move outdoors, he moves really nicely for such a young working line puppy. Could be more dry but overall very balance and smooth.


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

No critique, but I really like him! 

Have you made any videos of you training him? I've got a pup almost the same age- mine is 15 weeks- and I'm looking for training ideas! I like what you did with Kastle so much but I would love to see the very beginnings of puppy training.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooo stinken cute! I'm missing my bi boy bad So Falon if he gets on your nerves, send him to me)) I'll pay for postage


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

geez, i feel sorry for him such an ugly lil fella, tell ya what, cos i feel sorry for him you can send him to me for say the next 10 years, i will give him a great home and save the embarassment of him parading around in public...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow!! What a great looking pup. Congratulations!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - yes, he is the litter mate to Aslan (which is the name I *almost* stole for him  ). He's a fun little guy!



slade said:


> No critique, but I really like him!
> 
> Have you made any videos of you training him? I've got a pup almost the same age- mine is 15 weeks- and I'm looking for training ideas! I like what you did with Kastle so much but I would love to see the very beginnings of puppy training.


Not really, a few tracking videos and that's it basically. I'm just following the same things I did with Kastle when he was a puppy. I have 100 million videos of Kastle when he was itty bitty.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful pup! 

Congrats and good luck with him!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont critique, but adorable comes to mind


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Yes, he's Aslan's littermate. I think Aslan has a broader head and muzzle (might be a smidge bigger and more bone overall) but Aikon has a bit better rear angulation. I think this based on seeing the dogs in person and seeing them move, not comparing the photos. I saw him on Saturday and got to watch him move outdoors, he moves really nicely for such a young working line puppy. Could be more dry but overall very balance and smooth.


Thanks Lies! I'm hoping to show him on occasion when I show Kastle so I hope he turns out half-way decent hahahaha I'm SUPER curious to see how these pups mature out since everyone that has seen Aikon here in TN/GA has commented on how tiny he is compared to the other puppies in club. Seems like Pan was an itty bitty thing and he's "normal" now. Kastle was a HUGE puppy and he's small now.


----------

